# Casey conquers the teeter



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations - that seesaw can be very frightening!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Indeed. He was absolutely petrified of it for the longest time.

Over the summer and into the fall we just worked on balance and not on a teeter, since I wasn't taking classes and didn't have one available. So this winter was the first time since last spring that he was really exposed to it again. Finally it paid off.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

That's fantastic! Slow and steady wins the race.  We just started our second agility level and are finally getting on equipment (well jumps and tunnels), it's so fun! I think our mini poodles are totally built for agility.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is wonderful! You are making progress now in leaps and bounds!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats ...the teeter can be a scary obstacle for many dogs....I know it is something we work on to make fun for the dogs..My dogs love the teeter and I sometimes have trouble keeping them off it..LOL


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

That's the funny thing, now that he's not scared of it, he tried to give himself some extra free rides. During our practice time when I was trying to run him through a near-by sequence of obstacles, he took off running for the teeter because it was in fact what came next, although I wasn't including it at that moment in the practice. I let him finish it just because I was so glad he wasn't scared of it anymore.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't you just love those lightbulb moments?!? Where all of a sudden they act like they've been doing it all along!


----------

